

Show HN: Ainomma is a touch friendly open source Hacker News client - sequence7
http://ainomma.azurewebsites.net/

======
sequence7
I made this to scratch an itch,the source is available at
[https://github.com/adam7/Ainomma](https://github.com/adam7/Ainomma) any
feedback would be great and pull requests would be awesome :)

